# Nice catch of Crappie



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Susan's brother does it again outside McComb Mississippi. I'm sure she will bring some home as we lost everything in our large freezer last week.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

freezer go out ron? sorry to hear that...that's a good mess right there...those crappie filets you gave me were delicious! thanks again...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ultralite (7/9/2009)*freezer go out ron? sorry to hear that...that's a good mess right there...those crappie filets you gave me were delicious! thanks again...


Damn..:banghead:banghead:bangheadlost all my fish...Glad I brought you those as they would of been with the rest....trashed. More then welcome....even if it took a act of God to get them to you.







Bad thing...and good is that the freezer is in the basement, and I suspect my youngest not familiar with thatfreezer anddidn't make sure the door was closed...he does now:doh:doh At least it didn't crap out.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i feel your pain!! lost everything in mine last week too.. gfi outlet went out! all my deer, fish and frozen groceries!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Catch !!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

is there anywhere close to pensacola to go catch bluegill or crappie? wade or kayak.


----------



## brandonmann0812 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice catch, thats some good eatin right there..:letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (7/9/2009)*i feel your pain!! lost everything in mine last week too.. gfi outlet went out! all my deer, fish and frozen groceries!!!


Feel I read that post:banghead:banghead:banghead NEVER, NEVER, NEVER plug a refrigerator or freezer into a GFI

Bad thing is that I caught it and there was ice in some things, so I decided to see if thefood was any good...I tried something that I knew I wouldn't get sick over....English Muffins..they didn't make me sick butit wasa waste of electricity to toast them.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Jhoe (7/9/2009)*is there anywhere close to pensacola to go catch bluegill or crappie? wade or kayak.


Plenty of places in Milton. We catch plenty of bluegill up Blackwater river and my Uncle has cought some crappie up in the bends too.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

Well I need to get out there then . I miss eating bluegill.


----------

